# Update Spice MI - 355 Android to ICS



## nihar (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi fellas,

I just bought a new Spice MI 355 Stellar Android 2.3 (Gingerbread) phone.
I read on various websites that it is upgradable to ICS.

1. Can someone please send me the step-by-step process to upgrade to ICS?
2. What are the uses to "root the phone" ?
3. Any ROM which needs to be installed for ICS to make the phone more useful?

Thanks,
Nihar.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2012)

1. not out yet.
2. hit the link in my signature.
3. smooth, better battery life. and UI change.


----------



## nihar (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks Sam.
On the Spice official website it mentions that it is ready for ICS.
Also from the place where I purchased, it was mentioned that it is upgradeable to ICS.

Do you think CyanogenMod 10 ROM would be installable on Spice MI 355?
If yes, then which phone should be selected?
If not, then which CyanogenMod ROM should be installable?


----------



## mr_harsh1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I installed karbonn A7 rom unknowingly. But i cannot get my original rom back.
Can you please arrange me the following:
spice mi 355 original build.prop from root explorer-> system (in rooted phones)
spice mi 355 original recovery image,
spice mi 355 original recovery rom.

If arranged please send me the files/link at mr_harsh1@rediffmail.com
The first one is most important.

Thank u very much


----------

